# What test kit is best?



## Bristol (Jun 14, 2010)

We just have a 27 gallon basic tank with just Java moss. Do I need to buy the whole test kit or can I just get a small one?


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

how long has the tank been set up?? what are planning to have in your tank. I personally like API test kit. I think the whole set is about $30 included tax at J&L.. It would be very handy to have one for troubleshooting your tank.


----------



## Bristol (Jun 14, 2010)

It's only been about two months now and using a old filter with media. There is about 10 small fish in there we aren't planning anything crazy. I can grab the big one but wasn't sure if it was needed for a tank without plants. Thanks


----------

